
A Foolproof, Hands-On Docker Tutorial – Hitchhiker's Guide to the Containers - fazlerocks
https://blog.antoniolofiego.com/the-hitchhikers-guide-to-the-containers-a-foolproof-hands-on-docker-tutorial-part-2-ckdlu8yge04y6zzs14qgz76go
======
avmich
> A container solves the timeless problem of "IDK, man. It works on my
> machine" and the performance overheads of VMs by providing you a portable,
> replicable image of your development environment that can run on any OS.

> The reason why this works is that Docker runs its containers directly on our
> machine's kernel.

Oh man, I feel there is an artificial problem and forced attempts to solve it
without fixing.

So many questions - don't even know where to start :) .

